# How to make Make Fesenjan?!



## shamot (Feb 4, 2012)

one chicken

one medium onion

1/2 kg of walnuts

some Pomegranate juice

Fry the onion & slice the chicken & fry it with onion. drop 2 glass of water on it.Sprinkle salt and turmeric. then sprinkle some cinnamon on it. Grind the walnuts & a few fry it. then use it in your food. then wait while your food be cooked. Then add some suger.

this food is with rice. so it's better u make some rice. this food is an old noble is for iran.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi. What do you mean by pomegranate juice? Is it the thick, sour syrup which is blackish in color or do you use real pomegranate juice?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Slayer,

Good afternoon,

In our Culinary Terms section, you shall find a wonderful listing from all over the world, regarding ingredients, cooking terms and vocabulary in multi languages.

Fragrant Pomegranate which hails from the Persians, Moghul Kings and Moors, had brought these Large Red Apple looking fruits to Granada in the Iberian Peninsula in the 800´s. This fruit is NOT black nor bitter whatsoever.

It is a stunning Red Chinese Apple as it is sometimes nick named, with numerous tiny gel like strawberry rose magenta colored seeds which are edible.

It has a juice renowned for its lovely aroma and taste for salads, and the penchant for fruits with fowl and meats in southern Andalusia, from their Arabic history.

This fruit has medicinal qualities too and a huge amount of vit C. Spain is a huge exporter of this fruit which is originally from Central Asia and Persia.

Margcata


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Margcata, but I am familiar with pomegranate. However, you can get this thick, sour, blackish syrup in Middle-Eastern stores, that is called pomegranate molasses or pomegranate syrup. And I'm confused here. I once tried to make fesenjan and didn't like it at all (I used the molasses). However, it's one of those dishes that are considered national and/or praised by many people, so I would guess that it was me doing something wrong. And here comes Shamot who tells me to use pomegranate JUICE, and gives a picture of a dish that certainly doesn't look like being made with any kind of blackish syrup.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Petals and Slayer,

I think Iranian cuisine is lovely ... however, I have never made this dish.

Please note; that Molasses is a Canadian and Vermont, USA product of Designation of Origin, to the best of my knowledge.

Thus, melting down dried fruits would provide a more traditional take on this lovely recipe.

Walnuts are not produced in The Persian Gulf either --- however, Pistachios are, and it is common to sauté dried apricots, dried figs and HONEY -- not Molasses ... and / or dates which are native products in Turkey, Iran, Greece, Syria, Lebananon, Jordan and Egypt.

www.food.com ( they have several recipes though they are not traditional to the region either )

www.worldfood.activeboards.com ( this could be a good place to check out )

Happy Valentines.

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

From the Cookbook by: Lamees Ibrahim entitled, The Iraqi

*Fasanjoon* (Chicken in Pomegranate and walnut sauce )

2 Chicken Breasts, cubed

1 onion, finely chopped

1 cup of walnut halves

¼ tsp ground black pepper

Salt to season

1 cup hot water

Cooking oil

½ cup pomegranate molasses

1 tbsp sugar (optional)

1-2 tbsp tahini (sesame paste)

Flour (for dusting chicken)

"This dish is most probably Iranian in origin. It reached the kitchens of Baghdad from the cities of Najaf and Karbala, where a number of Iranians would visit the holy shrines and would often stay for a period of time. Also, there were numerous marriages between the Iraqis and Iranians, which was another route for the Iranian dishes to reach Iraqi kitchens.

In a saucepan , heat the oil. Add the chopped onion and cook until soft. Season with a little black pepper.

Add the walnuts, Pomegranate molasses , hot water, tahini, sugar (if using) and salt, bring to boil.

Meanwhile , sprinkle a little flour over the pieces of chicken and fry till golden and crispy. Dry on a paper towel.

Add the chicken to the sauce and cook over medium heat for 20 minutes. Turn down the heat and simmer until the sauce is reduced and thickened. (allow 5-8 minutes)

Serve with white rice

Lamb can also be used instead of chicken."





I don't know if this helps but it is some info.

Petals.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting, so here it says molasses. And yes, that's exactly what I have, petalsandcoco, even the brand is the same. So maybe I used the right thing after all?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You sure did my friend.

I noticed the OP did not mention sesame paste (tahini)  in this dish.....that is what gives this dish such a wonderful flavor.

You can always use spices like cinnamon , tumeric ( as OP said) , etc. You can make it your own.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Evening and Happy Valentine´s Day,

I had checked with the owner of an Irani Restaurant here in Madrid, and looked at Petals´ recipe ... Walnuts are not used in this dish traditionally; Pistachios are however, and / or to sauté dried figs, dried apricots and / or dates as well.

Margcata.


----------

